# Seeking Roleplaying Discord servers



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, basically the title.
I enjoy RP groups and honestly I haven't had much luck on seeking one-on-ones - everyone seems to back out/stop replying. With groups I've always found it more reliable (and multi-person RP can be fun too.)

If you have a roleplay Discord server, please send me the invite! NSFW preferred, but I'll check out SFW ones too if they catch my attention.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

U leik teh fat?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

;3 *winkies*


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 19, 2018)

No


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

3:<Fuck


----------



## Amynhotep (Aug 26, 2018)

I've been looking for a decent rp group myself


----------



## El-gallo (Aug 27, 2018)

We should just create one ourselves!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 27, 2018)

El-gallo said:


> We should just create one ourselves!



Not a bad idea, but if it doesn't get enough members, it won't take off. If I can find enough people who show interest, I'll make one.


----------



## El-gallo (Aug 27, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Not a bad idea, but if it doesn't get enough members, it won't take off. If I can find enough people who show interest, I'll make one.


Well we could actually give some tought onto it, like plan a setting, set rules such as, what's the minimum post lenght, or if it's serious or casual etc. Or if it would have events and dice rolling idk!


----------

